# Painting an Ork Warboss WIP



## Nestor (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello to all
Here is my try on the Ork Warboss that comes in the AoBR box.
I would like your C&C on his skin. 
Will post more pics as I progress.. many thanks


















:mrgreen:


----------



## Nestor (Feb 23, 2010)

Another WIP for my ork warboss. this is progressing rather slow this time. I am still awaiting for some paints to show up in the mail in order to get on with the rest of the mini. Have a look at it and tell me what you think. Oh, I changed my mind on the reds and now I am on the blue:mrgreen:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

nice clean job, i like the blue, maybe the base could do with alittle something but a+ keep it up +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like the skin tones on your first effort. The second one is good, but the lighter tones look very vibrant and life like. There are some mold lines to deal with though.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for your comments. Yes I noticed the mould line myself:angry: don't know how I did miss those in the first place. I did a second wash with black-green and another highlight, along with the change of colour from red to blue..
Picture is taken with sunlight coming in from the window, no flash whatsoever as I have been lazy lately to make a DIY lightbox.
The base will be the last thing to touch. Will bring the texture up with higlights and washes plus the usual static grass to complement it. Thanks for the Rep


----------

